# /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Keine Berechtigung

## SvenFischer

Hallo Jungs,

ich dachte das problem liegt evtl. an den mount Einstellungen, tut es scheinbar aber nicht. Was tun?

```

#mount

/dev/sda4 on /home type ext3 (rw,nodev)

/etc/fstab

/dev/sda4               /home                   ext3            users,exec,suid

```

```

sven@AMDXP ~ $ bash temp/alienarena-2006ge-x86.run

Verifying archive integrity... All good.

Uncompressing Alien Arena 2006: Gold Edition for Linux..........................................................................................

temp/alienarena-2006ge-x86.run: ./setup.sh: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Keine Berechtigung

sven@AMDXP ~ $ su

Password:

AMDXP sven # bash /home/sven/temp/alienarena-2006ge-x86.run

Verifying archive integrity... All good.

Uncompressing Alien Arena 2006: Gold Edition for Linux..........................................................................................

/home/sven/temp/alienarena-2006ge-x86.run: ./setup.sh: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Keine Berechtigung

```

----------

## Deever

Stimmt das Zeilenende der Datei?

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## smg

Wie wäre es mit root?

Bye.

----------

## Deever

 *smg wrote:*   

> Wie wäre es mit root?
> 
> Bye.

 Eine verhältnißmäßig schlechte Idee, da es sich bei erwähntem Programm vermutlich um einen Gameserver handelt. Solcherlei möchte man nicht unter UID0 betreiben. Davon abgesehen hat dies nicht mit obiger Fehlermeldung zu tun.

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## smg

 *Deever wrote:*   

>  *smg wrote:*   Wie wäre es mit root?
> 
> Bye. Eine verhältnißmäßig schlechte Idee, da es sich bei erwähntem Programm vermutlich um einen Gameserver handelt. Solcherlei möchte man nicht unter UID0 betreiben. Davon abgesehen hat dies nicht mit obiger Fehlermeldung zu tun.
> 
> Gruß,
> ...

 

Keine Berechtigung <-- deswegen dachte ich dass es damit was zu tun haben könnte.  :Wink: 

Bye.

----------

## Fauli

Liegt das entpackte setup.sh denn überhaupt in der /home-Partition?

Oder doch vielleicht in /tmp, welches möglicherweise mit noexec gemountet ist?

----------

## Deever

 *smg wrote:*   

> Keine Berechtigung <-- deswegen dachte ich dass es damit was zu tun haben könnte. 
> 
> Bye.

 Das "bad interpreter" bedeutet, das der Interpreter nicht gefunden werden konnte, da nach "/bin/sh^M" gesucht wird und nicht nach "/bin/sh".  :Wink: 

Die Konvertierung läßt sich übrigens z.B. mit 'dos2unix' sehr leicht durchführen.

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Deever wrote:*   

>  *smg wrote:*   Keine Berechtigung <-- deswegen dachte ich dass es damit was zu tun haben könnte. 
> 
> Bye. Das "bad interpreter" bedeutet, das der Interpreter nicht gefunden werden konnte, da nach "/bin/sh^M" gesucht wird und nicht nach "/bin/sh". 
> 
> Die Konvertierung läßt sich übrigens z.B. mit 'dos2unix' sehr leicht durchführen.
> ...

 

nein, ich kann z.b. keine Skripte von meinen noexec mountierten FAT Partitionen ausführen, obwohl /bin/sh vorhanden ist und die Skripte 100% unter Linux erstellt habe. Die Fehlermeldung ist diesselbe.

----------

## SvenFischer

@deever: Das Zeilenende in der fstab stimmt, habe es nur hier weggelassen.

@smg: Hatte es auch als root versucht, diese oben.

Die Lösung war, das die Software wohl das /tmp in Anspruch genommen hat. Also habe ich /tmp in der fstab den exec erlaubt und es funktioniert.

----------

## Deever

Dann nehme ich zurück, was ich behauptet habe, und behaupte das Gegenteil! Bitte verzeiht!  :Sad: 

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> @deever: Das Zeilenende in der fstab stimmt, habe es nur hier weggelassen.

 Das ist ein Mißverständnis. Ich meinte das Zeilenende in der Datei alienarena-2006ge-x86.run.

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## mrsteven

Auf so eine Datei dos2unix oder ähnliches anzuwenden ist übrigens auch keine gute Idee, da diese Dateien zwar zu einem Teil aus einem Shellscript bestehen, gleichzeitig aber auch binäre Daten enthalten, die dann als Eingabe für z.B. gzip dienen.

----------

